# A Girl and Her Pony



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I love my stuffed animals very dearly. They all have names and memories. 
Aleu loves them very dearly as well. She says they taste just dandy.

But she does have a favorite: A pony, now just called, Pony. It is with a heavy heart that I relinquished my pony </3

It started as a simple love, just tearing out the eyes and using him as a pillow.









But that all changed very quickly.









Soon, her love for the Pony became more than just eye eating and mane ripping-out.









It became special. So, so special.

























She seriously will not sleep without this pony. It's a sick obsession. It must be within eye sight at all times. Ya know, just in case someone tries to take it from her.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

awww thats so cute!


----------



## MissGen (Sep 25, 2011)

So freaking cute!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

lol awww long live a gal who knows wat she likes


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Awwww, how adorable!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is soooo cute!  I find it funny the eyes had to be removed first! Lol! 

This reminded me ... Leeo used to have a stuffed dog named "Benny" and a pink squeaky bar bell toy he slept with ... often wondered if it was an insecurity thing with him ... being the runt and all.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

yappypappymom said:


> lol awww long live a gal who knows wat she likes


She takes after her mamma xD We're a pony lovin' pair.





Spencerr said:


> Its really a sweet love story...hey may I know since when its being going on..?she is looking so cute..!!!


I'd say almost a month now it seems like. She moves pretty quick xD






Abbylynn said:


> I find it funny the eyes had to be removed first! Lol!


That was the first thing she did. It's a shame too because it had really nice eyes D: That's always what goes for first, though.




> . . .often wondered if it was an insecurity thing with him ... being the runt and all.


 I know diesel packs his bears around whenever he's nervous or anxious.
I think it's sorta neat how they can form attachments to things like this.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, so cute!! I have done the same with Luke! He's had so many, but recently are Gus Bear (Husky), Noah (Golden), and Belle (Landseer mix). But he's not allowed to tear them, those I love too much. The others I've given him have gone to stuffed animal Heaven.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Aw!! My grandmas Boston terrier loves her blanket so much she sucks in it,lol.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Awwww [story of some of my stuffed animals lives since we got benji LOL] 
She is a beauty!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

The bond is ever strong.




























Sometimes, I'll look, and she'll just be frozen on it. Just sitting there with it in her mouth, not moving.


















But that's tiring, so she falls asleep.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is entirely too cute!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

She cracks me up with this thing. 
Earlier today she just randomly got off the couch, walked into my room, got her pony, and took it back to the couch.


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

Is she a Husky? She's by far the cutest thing I've seen (next to my dog of course lol) When my bf and I were getting a Husky we also so an all white female, and he wanted to get her so bad, but I wanted the one we have...so obviously I won that round LOL.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is just too adorable!


----------

